
YouTube cracks down on insulting videos - kp98
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/youtube-bans-insults-based-on-race-gender-sexual-orientation.html
======
kp98
My current side project relates to this subject, I think I found a way to
structure a long form video platform that offers benefits over YouTube. My
question is, how many people see YouTube's censorship/restrictive guidelines
as a problem? Are you or anyone you know interested in trying an alternative?

~~~
ytNumbers
In addition to contemplating what benefits your site might have over YouTube,
you should also consider what benefits your site would have over YouTube's
many competitors (e.g., BitChute, Vimeo, Daily Motion, etc, etc). I'm getting
ready to start trying some alternatives to YouTube, but I'd love to hear what
benefits (aside from less censorship) your site would have over YouTube.

~~~
kp98
Hey thanks for answering. Basically, I'm trying to build out the social side
more, as YouTube is focused solely on broadcast.

So the functionality of the app is like Reddit in that it's divided into
topics/communities, but you can also follow people directly. The app is
focused on _response videos_, and commentary. So you can scroll vertically
through videos, and then horizontally through their responses. The app
features fullscreen video like tik tok, and also instagram style dimensions
when you're not in vertical or horizontal fullscreen.

The other main feature is called clipping, which allows you to post two
videos, one < 2 minute clip, and then a longer video, which is a response to
the clip. The point of clipping is to do commentary yourself; ie. I could take
a 2 min clip I found interesting on CNBC and then post my thoughts on it.
Clipping can also be used in chains, so if I make a 10 minute video, my friend
could clip out a 2 minute chunk he found interesting, and then respond to that
in the chain, so the horizontal chain of videos would be : My video | His clip
| His response.

Some small things: each video has written comments too for those who don't
like video, you can close your video chain to only be visible to friends (kind
of like a private subreddit), our focus niche at first is social, political,
and economic commentary, the tone we're seeking on the platform is more
intellectual/curious like hacker news or more academic content on youtube (at
least at first but who knows), and we plan to launch in a month.

I got the idea when my friend and I were going to make an economic commentary
type YouTube channel, and we wanted to go back and forth with each other on
our ideas / videos, but there's really no great way to do that.

So basically our competitive advantage would not be search engine + large
database of videos like YouTube, Vimeo, etc but the social network side.

